# Bowl turning jig



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Had a good freind of this forum make me this jig. I found it on another it was made of wood sent my freind some photos of it and the plan. It will work well best of all it was free.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore is that for sharpening a bowl gouge? Looks like it and pretty heavy duty to. I have the wolverine jig and they work pretty good. I bought a extra wolverine jig like that. I have one for bowl gouges and one for spindle gouges. I have drilled and pinned them so if the screw comes loose they don't move and they are the same everytime. FREE is good.


----------

